# Bottled gas water heater



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi advice please if anyone can help.i had installed a gas water heater in my swimming pool toilet. It was fitted with a flue through the outside wall and a vent through the wall near to the floor.i had a firm in to give me a gas certificate and they said I was not allowed to have the boiler in the toilet just incase the fumes caused you to become unconscious if you we're in the loo sometime, but could have it moved to my utility inside my house.this seems strange as my utility is off my kitchen and obviously spend a lot of time in there.what do you think?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

My bottled gas water heater is in my kitchen, as it was in the previous 3 places where I lived. As long as it is properly vented it is fine.

If you're nervous about that you could install the heater on an outside wall and enclose it with a properly vented cabinet.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

It is not that I am frightened of the fumes from the heater but that the guy told me I could not leave the heater in a toilet even Though it is well ventilated and to get a certificate I had to have it moved to my utility! I could not understand why it could not stay where it was to get the certificate!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jaxx said:


> It is not that I am frightened of the fumes from the heater but that the guy told me I could not leave the heater in a toilet even Though it is well ventilated and to get a certificate I had to have it moved to my utility! I could not understand why it could not stay where it was to get the certificate!


maybe this is why


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> maybe this is why


Haha!!!

If the gas heater is installed correctly you won't have any problems. Howeder, for peace of mind do as the earlier post suggested and have it relocated outside. Ours is outside but in winter it must be covered or it won't work - rain and cold can affect the operation.


----------

